# Ocracoke Kayak/Surf Fishing



## cctoad (Jul 30, 2013)

I will be in Ocracoke the second week of August. I kayak fish and surf fish up in New England, and have done lots of surf fishing up in Corolla area, but never in Ocracoke. If anyone could pass along suggestions or where to fish, where to launch and general info to save me a day of trial and error, I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Go to the Tradewinds Tackle shop when you get there. They will answer all of your questions re surf and or yak fishing the island.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

If you would like to come up to Hatteras, I am available and have trips running that week. The More the merrier... JAM


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

Check in at The Roost Tackle Shop at Teaches Landing or Frisco Rod and Gun (ask for Kyle) on your way down to OC. They can help you out. 

I have to warn you though, Frisco Rod and Gun is a hard place to get out of!


----------



## altterrain (Aug 8, 2013)

I spend a couple of weeks on Hatteras every Sept. Usually soundside in Avon. I like to take the yak out an hour before sunset on the sound. The puppy drum and croakers start hitting hard at dusk. North end of Orcacoke up near Hatteras inlet is probably your best bet for surf fishing. I'm usually surf fishing on the other side of the inlet.


----------



## ruddyduck (Nov 17, 2005)

cool


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

altterrain said:


> I spend a couple of weeks on Hatteras every Sept. Usually soundside in Avon. I like to take the yak out an hour before sunset on the sound. The puppy drum and croakers start hitting hard at dusk. North end of Orcacoke up near Hatteras inlet is probably your best bet for surf fishing. I'm usually surf fishing on the other side of the inlet.


...so do the sharks!


----------

